# Mounting Triton TRA001 in table



## Bug (Mar 17, 2012)

Has anyone mounted a Triton TRA001 (15 Amp) router in a table recently. I'm wondering which way you mounted it. If I mount it with the on/off switch toward the right side it places the above table adjustment handle closer to the fence. That is less desirable, but that seems to be the best way to mount it. Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

You want the crank handle as far from the fence as you can get it..
You also may want make one of the items below or just pickup one,it lets you turn the crank once the fence up to the crank..
see below.

http://www.routerforums.com/103384-post15.html
http://www.routerforums.com/105547-post31.html
http://www.routerforums.com/106851-post49.html
http://www.routerforums.com/106957-post51.html

==


Bug said:


> Has anyone mounted a Triton TRA001 (15 Amp) router in a table recently. I'm wondering which way you mounted it. If I mount it with the on/off switch toward the right side it places the above table adjustment handle closer to the fence. That is less desirable, but that seems to be the best way to mount it. Thanks.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, John.


----------



## jwudyka (Dec 21, 2011)

Mine is mounted in an Incra plate and the on/off switch is on the left. The crank hole is at about 5 o'clock. I'm satisfied with the arrangement.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bug said:


> Has anyone mounted a Triton TRA001 (15 Amp) router in a table recently. I'm wondering which way you mounted it. If I mount it with the on/off switch toward the right side it places the above table adjustment handle closer to the fence. That is less desirable, but that seems to be the best way to mount it. Thanks.


This is a front view under my cast iron table and it works just fine for me.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

But you don't have a the lift system built into your router other than the one you made with the push block that you use with your foot to lift the router up.

===



harrysin said:


> This is a front view under my cast iron table and it works just fine for me.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

I mounted my Triton TRA001 in a Varitas Table System. The switch is to the left. I love this setup even without an expencive lift system. I have easy access above and below the table without being hunched over for proloned intervals. I think the biggest advantage of the Triton is the ease of bit changing. Varitas Table is Superb for same.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> But you don't have a the lift system built into your router other than the one you made with the push block that you use with your foot to lift the router up.
> 
> ===


Bob me old mate, what could lift a router faster than pressing my foot on the pedal, which makes dowelling a breeze.


----------

